# Small Fish Room Ideas and Filtration Help.



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

I have decided to start a small set up of tanks. I finished the stand and have some what of a plan. Stand is three racks, bottom two hold a pair of 50 gal breeders. The top holds seven 10 gallon tanks. I went with the 50's just cause I like the size much better than the common 40. I have decided on individual heaters, but have not made a filtration decision. I really think I want to go with a giant airpump and use large sponge filters. The rack is set tight to the back wall, so HOB filters would have to be on fronts or sides ends of tanks, and I really don't want to lose visual affects. Lighting will be a simple shop light or two, as the lights will be for me to be able to see, not for the sake of the fish. So......... My question to all of you. What do you recommend for filters. I am trying to avoid a sump as its not in my design and I am not one for having same water in what is going to be 11 tanks. I am looking for a good airpump to run around 250-300 gallons and a good sponge filter for each tank or a better suggestion. Will be happy to post a pic or two of where I am if anyone is interested.
Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a link to my mini fishroom setup. It may help answer some questions for you.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=201685


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

Hamburg Matten Filters. you can basically make them any size, shape or form. Corner, backwall, or side. Look into it! :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I really think I want to go with a giant airpump and use large sponge filters.


That's what I'd suggest. Check out Jehmco central air pumps. They've also got the sponge filters, valves, bleeders, etc., everything you need for this type of setup. Just call them and give them the tank sizes, etc, and they can set you up.


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

I really really like the hydro sponge line of filters. they do a very good job. especially the pro line with the reticulated foam:

http://www.atisponge.com/Products/Hydro ... fault.aspx


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

scales77oi said:


> Hamburg Matten Filters. you can basically make them any size, shape or form. Corner, backwall, or side. Look into it! :thumb:


Not a bad suggestion at all. You can power them with your central air pump. They are much like a sponge filter but can double as a tank background or as a tank divider. Because they are porportionately bigger than sponge filters a have a more efficient shape, they get in the way less, physically and visually, and do a better job.

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret%20F ... 0Foam.html

Check out the variations.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone thus far. I am going to look into the hamburg filters as well as just the sponges. I said I would post a couple pics so here they are. Just moved into a new home and this little area is part of the utility room in the basement. The rack is built to hold 4 of the 50 gallon breeders, one is pictured. The top rack is for seven 10 gallons, there are two in pic. I ran a water line for filling tanks, its right above the sump crock. The crock will make easy work of water changes!! I plan on putting my rack with my two 55's on opposite wall of the main rack and those will just have the HOB that they have now.

Again thanks to everyone who has chimed in. All input is greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

NICE! It looks really good.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

two things stand out to me (being a carpenter): Your drywall is not sealed. It needs at least two coats of a good quality primer and one coat of paint. Otherwise the humidity will do a number on it and you may get mold issues.

Second, you are relying on the shear strength of those metal brackets to carry a lot of weight. You should insert another 2x4 inside each of those uprights, so that the weight of the shelf is carried by the wood right down to the floor. These inserts need to be a really snug fit. Also you need to have lateral bracing on that, or secure it to your wall, or it could all fold sideways on you.

OSB is not a good choice, because it tends to swell and fall apart when exposed to water regularly. you can paint it with a marine enamel paint or replace with plywood. Also playing with water that close to an electrical panel is not the best idea.

I know all this may sound a bit negative, but i specialize in bathroom renos and I see the effects of humidity and water damage all too often. Having said that, I'm jealous that you have a space like that to play with.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going to agree with the above post. Do yourself a favor and insert supports on the ends, between the horizontal beems. Some simple wall anchors rated for 50 lbs would do the trick to stop it from toppling forward.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Pete,
When you say the wall needs paint, I assume you mean the wall opposite of the stand? The walls that the stand are on are block. I used to swing a hammer as a framer. The shelves have been used already just with different size tanks. There is a 2x4 on the ends (just cant see them I guess) as well as braces throughout the center of each section.The brackets were to make it look pretty is all. I figured that the OSB would be sufficient, but I guess removing it would be an option and just resting the tanks on the two bys. Both my 220 and 120 rest just on the supports with no so called top on the stand. My biggest concern was the electrical box, but I'm hoping I can keep the splashing down. I will be sealing the back of the drywall on the opposite wall now that I have the thought in my head. The space is a nice little corner away from stuff and the room does have a door that comes from the finished part of the basement.

I would have liked to have found a house with an unfinished basement so I could have built me a room, but will have to settle on what someone left for me. I did not take anything from you as negative, nor have I ever from anyone here. I feel we are all just trying to help. With that, I will address a few things you mentioned. Sealing the drywall and the osb. We all think differently and its why we seek help or advice from others. So with that, Many Thanks........

Jeff


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought I saw drywall mud in the corner behind the stand and assumed that the whole wall was unfinished drywall. I guess it's a bit hard to tell from the picture. Same with the stand, from the picture it looks like you have 4 nails holding up all those tanks.

Having a hose bib right there will sure be nice. maybe a continuous water change system would be an option if your water is not too chlorinated.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> There is a 2x4 on the ends (just cant see them I guess)


they mean vertically, right now it looks like the only thing holding the horizontal 2X4's is a couple of nails on each end, maybe more under the straps. adding a 2X4 between each horizontal piece so that the weight of the tanks is supported by those would be safer. When you put a nail 1/2" down in a 2X4, the nail can hold the weight but you only have a 1/2" of wood resting on that nail. It'll probably work but over 1600lbs of water on a single shelf get's a bit dangerous.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just made some sponge filters following this. made a few changes and I ordered sponges from kens fish for super cheap.

http://www.gcca.net/gccaforum/index.php?topic=1008.0


----------

